# Service StabiliTrak/Service Traction Control



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello All,

Earlier this afternoon, I received a "Service StabiliTrak" and "Service Traction Control" message on the information display. The traction control and ABS warning lights also lit up. I was on the highway, going about 70mph when the messages/lights appeared. Since other posts about the topic have mentioned weather, it was about 40 degrees. Aside from the messages/lights, the car drives fine and no other symptoms/noises have appeared.

I have a 2011 Cruze LS, purchased CPO in 2013. Currently has about 124k miles on it. The battery was recently replaced, and the battery clamps were cleaned to reduce the corrosion on them. Aside from the battery, the engine temperature sensor was replaced in 2014.

I'm wondering if this is something that needs immediate attention or something that can be held off... I was planning to drive to my parents' house this weekend (about 300 miles round-trip), and wondering if my car will be safe to drive. I will take it to my dealer but need to wait until payday before I can pay for any work.

Any advice/ideas would be helpful... I've read a few other posts that reference a recall, but those are a couple years old.

Thanks!
-Daniel


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The biggest issue that you'll have is your ABS brake system may not work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you think it is an electrical gremlin, read this: 
Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep, I was having the same problem. Replaced the negative battery cable with the alternative part number mentioned in the TSB. Fixed my issue right away.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DannyC990 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Earlier this afternoon, I received a "Service StabiliTrak" and "Service Traction Control" message on the information display. The traction control and ABS warning lights also lit up. I was on the highway, going about 70mph when the messages/lights appeared. Since other posts about the topic have mentioned weather, it was about 40 degrees. Aside from the messages/lights, the car drives fine and no other symptoms/noises have appeared.
> 
> ...


Since you indicate past cable corrosion, I'd strongly recommend getting the negative cable exchange performed.
Do this before you give yourself any brain damage chasing this concern.

As you can see, once reading the product update, your situation closely resembles the described problem.

Rob

P.S.
Reviewing your post again.....you are out of coverage by mileage so this'll be on your dime. Simple exchange though.


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Robby said:


> DannyC990 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Haha, fair enough. 

My mind always goes to 'worst case scenario' with car issues. With the higher mileage and seeing my dad's past luck with cars, my mind assumes the worst with repairs. 

Thanks!


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Called dealer to schedule an appointment. I mentioned the Special Coverage, and he said it wasn't applicable to my particular Cruze (based on VIN).

Having it checked out on Monday.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

DannyC990 said:


> Called dealer to schedule an appointment. I mentioned the Special Coverage, and he said it wasn't applicable to my particular Cruze (based on VIN).
> 
> Having it checked out on Monday.


The special coverage applies to all 2011/2014 Gen 1's........but, like I said earlier, you are out of coverage based on miles.

Rob


----------



## DannyC990 (Jul 14, 2014)

Robby said:


> DannyC990 said:
> 
> 
> > Called dealer to schedule an appointment. I mentioned the Special Coverage, and he said it wasn't applicable to my particular Cruze (based on VIN).
> ...


Yes, I know I am out of warranty for the service bulletin based on miles. I am relying what the service advisor to me. The full interaction went something like: 

"I've other drivers refer to special coverage #14311 when experiencing the issue. I know I'm 3,000 over the warranty coverage, but could be the issue out of curiosity?"

-Well sir, there was a special coverage bulletin for that type of issue, but it didn't impact all models. Let me check for you..

<Several seconds of him clicking keys and mouse clicks>

-Even if you were within the mileage guidelines, according to the computer your Cruze wasn't affected by that. We can make an appointment for you first thing Monday, for full diagnosis. 


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

DannyC990 said:


> Called dealer to schedule an appointment. I mentioned the Special Coverage, and he said it wasn't applicable to my particular Cruze (based on VIN).
> 
> Having it checked out on Monday.


I called my local dealer and they said mine was not covered either. I am going to replace negative battery cable. I have misfires on cylinder 2 ( 5500 of them) compared to 200-300 on other cylinders. Could it also be the ignition coil going out? If I replace negative battery cable and it still happens, should that be my next bet? Btw , have brand new spark plugs. Issues that come at random are, check engine light flashing, service stabilitrak and service traction control. Sometime i lose almost all power when it happens others it still keeps going and fixes itself when i restart the car. Started a few months ago when it was starting to get colder as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jstahliv said:


> I called my local dealer and they said mine was not covered either. I am going to replace negative battery cable. I have misfires on cylinder 2 ( 5500 of them) compared to 200-300 on other cylinders. Could it also be the ignition coil going out? If I replace negative battery cable and it still happens, should that be my next bet? Btw , have brand new spark plugs. Issues that come at random are, check engine light flashing, service stabilitrak and service traction control. Sometime i lose almost all power when it happens others it still keeps going and fixes itself when i restart the car. Started a few months ago when it was starting to get colder as well.


Pull the ignition rail out and release the springs so they're floating free. Also double check the tightness of the spark plugs. When you reassemble make sure you're going straight down on the spark plugs.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Will check this with my mechanic in a few days when the neg. batt. cable comes. Is there any signs the coil is bad? arcs on the springs or a spring that wont release? At 48k miles is it common on the cruze to have a bad one? This all started before any type of work was done. After it started then I put in new battery and spark plugs ( well not me but mechanic did). I took a picture of your post and will take a look at it when I am there. Also throwing codes as well. ill try to get them all next visit. Thank you so so very much obermd


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

So after fixing the negative battery cable ( previous one was loose) the car was fine for a few days. Yesterday when I started going, i got P015b (o2 sensor delayed response-lean to rich) and p0302 (cylinder 2 misfire detected). Is my O2 sensor going out and should be replaced?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

1 or 2 Springs in ignition coil were noticeably jammed up inside the boot, corrected them and will try to run it a few days...


----------



## Bandy (Oct 17, 2016)

How is it going with your cruze, did you managed to repair it?


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

here i think it is valve cover causing all this becuase yesterday my pcv valve on it went out. also the intake manifold had no check valve/non return valve on it, so im getting one of those as well. will update if these fix these things on wednesday.


----------



## Little_g (May 16, 2018)

Just had this issue today. Dealership couldn't find anything wrong, other than codes. 2016, 31,000 miles. Had it a year. Still under bumper to bumper.


----------



## Benzhi (Jun 4, 2018)

I have similar issue, how did you fix it?


----------



## derrek94 (Dec 11, 2018)

What was the alternate part number that the TSB mentioned?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Aside from doing the easiest/cheapest fixes, ignore pursuing anything else down the rabbit hole that can cost you insane amounts of money. You will possibly spend frustrating amounts of time and money chasing a sensor issue, an electrical issue, or some other gremlin in the system. If you leave it alone the worst that can happen is your ABS and TC is inoperative, meaning you are left driving a car like what was available before computers did all the work for us. What did we do before ABS and TC was on every vehicle? WE DIED LIE MEN is what we did. Save your money and leave it alone.


----------



## TF1 (Dec 15, 2018)

jstahliv said:


> I called my local dealer and they said mine was not covered either. I am going to replace negative battery cable. I have misfires on cylinder 2 ( 5500 of them) compared to 200-300 on other cylinders. Could it also be the ignition coil going out? If I replace negative battery cable and it still happens, should that be my next bet? Btw , have brand new spark plugs. Issues that come at random are, check engine light flashing, service stabilitrak and service traction control. Sometime i lose almost all power when it happens others it still keeps going and fixes itself when i restart the car. Started a few months ago when it was starting to get colder as well.



Was this solved? I have same issues on 2011 1.6 LT.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

I finally fixed this on my car. Had to put new intake manifold (check valve missing), valve cover ( pcv valve blown due to missing intake man check valve ) AND FINALLY kept getting p0300 (random misfire , and IT WAS THE MAF/ air intake temp sensor, Running strong for a while now!!!
this was for 2012 1.4 liter turbo 1lt trim.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Did your Engine light come on btw and was this issue fixed?


----------



## danasreeleder (Jun 18, 2020)

DannyC990 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Earlier this afternoon, I received a "Service StabiliTrak" and "Service Traction Control" message on the information display. The traction control and ABS warning lights also lit up. I was on the highway, going about 70mph when the messages/lights appeared. Since other posts about the topic have mentioned weather, it was about 40 degrees. Aside from the messages/lights, the car drives fine and no other symptoms/noises have appeared.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warlock2025 (Feb 24, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> If you think it is an electrical gremlin, read this:
> Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


I replaced my negative battery cable and my traction control switch and my coil pack spark plugs still says traction control and stability track needs service only comes on when going over 70 engine light will flash 20 times


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Warlock2025 said:


> I replaced my negative battery cable and my traction control switch and my coil pack spark plugs still says traction control and stability track needs service only comes on when going over 70 engine light will flash 20 times


Take it to *Auto-zone* to scans it for faults. Mine was a P0335 “Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction”. After I replaced sensor I had no further issues and all dashboard warnings were no longer showing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlock2025 (Feb 24, 2021)

Ghost14 said:


> Take it to Auto-zone to scans it for faults. Mine was a P0335 “Crankshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Malfunction”. After I replaced sensor I had no further issues and all dashboard warnings were no longer showing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my own scanner i taken it to a shop and autozone never found codes no codes shows light only flashes when driving then light goes out


----------



## Vroomvroom52 (Feb 23, 2021)

Mine appeared off and on and the driving and performance was never any different and when I would ask mechanics here and there, would get "Never heard of it/no clue"
However, leaving it alone apparently matters in the long run because my 2014 1.4L turbo left me stranded a few weeks back after a near terrifying episode involving service control lights, flashing check engine light, horrible shaking, inability to arrive at any higher than about 45 on highway I was on to finally dying at the first stop sign fully stranded and requiring tow back home.
Everything on youtube pointed to PcV valve issue BUT every **** video shows said valve being UNDER the valve cover and on mine anyway, IT IS NOT!!
Vehicle has over 300k and I havent previously had one issue or needed ANYTHING done believe it or not.


----------

